# [SOLVED] Graphic Card Running but no Picture



## REDXD (Dec 4, 2007)

I just recently bought a new motherboard and cpu to upgrade what i had.

The new motherboard is an Asus P5k and the cpu and Intel Quad Core 2.3

After everything was attached and ready to go i plugged back in all the cables in the back and turned her on. everything seemed to boot up fine no funny noises or beeps. Then i relised that my 2 screens were not turning on. I checked the graphic card and it seems to still be running with the fan spinning but not picture output. I have 2 screens both with 2 diffrent connections (VGA and the new white one) that were working fine before i added the new motherboard and cpu.

While booting up manny times trying to fiqure out what is causing it i can hear the hard drive is going through its normal cycle. I have disconected all the other HD with the main one running, also pulled out all the other cards sitting in the PCI and PCIex slots, but still nothing.

I tried the tower on another screen but that dosnt seem to get any input either. Im guessing its the graphics card but i can see that inside still running per normal. 

btw the graphics card is a Nvidia 6600 GT which iv had for about 2 years.

Please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

have you plugged in the 8 pin aux power plug to the m/board
reset the cmos
you will only get the post screens inicially until you reinstall xp


----------



## REDXD (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

I tried all that but still nothing. i rang the teech guys from where i bought it and they realy rnt no help they suggested my graphic card died out so i went and bought another one but still nothing.

i'm not sure what the hell it is but im going to pull it apart tonight and try again. does anyone have any suggestions please??


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

post your system specs including the details from the label on the side of the power supply


----------



## REDXD (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

Graphic: Nvidia 660GT
MotherBoard: Asus P5k
CPU: Intel 2.3 Quad Core
HD: Sata x2 80g's x1 250g

Power Supply: VX 450W
AC input Rating 90-264VAC
Input Current 5-9A
Frequency 47Hz-63Hz
Total Power 450W

I just bought a new power supply because the motherboard had 24 pin and my power supply only had 20 because it was only a 350w. So i went out and bought a 450w and powers up fine but still have the same problem.
So im going to pull out the motherboard and CPU re box them and take them back to the computer store to test them.

The only thing i think it is, is the pci express slots


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

i would start with the new psu and swap it for at least a quality 550w
it need to be putting out 26amps on the 12v+ line


----------



## redzstang (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

Try booting your computer up with onboard VGA connector and go and disable the display adaptors under device manager. It will prompt you for a reboot. Cancel that and just shut your computer down. Then install the graphics card and see what you get..


----------



## Kilmako (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

I'v had the same kind of problem a while back after building a new system. there is a 4 pin connector next to the CPU. Make sure that is plugged in. I had same symptoms everything powered up, no beeps, no nothin, unntil i plugged it in.


----------



## REDXD (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

The 4pin connector is plugged and there is no onboard vga connector.

in the manual for the motherboard it says minimum 400W and i went and got a 450W but the thing is my psu would work fine on my old board with a 350W.

I took it back to the guys that i bought it from and apparently they said it booted up fine but the only diffrence that they were using a 600W power supply and a corsair 1gb ddr2.

Now also what i think it maybe is my RAM. Would my computer still be able to boot up and the screen recieve input if no ram was put in at all but i know that i wouldnt get far.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

[they were using a 600W power supply]
[motherboard it says minimum 400W]
you usually find you need to increase this by more than 50%
pcie requires a min of 26amps on the 12v+ line you are unlikely to find it on a 450w
with no ram in or a problem with the ram you would not get anything
current day computers psu's are usually in the range of a min of a quality 550w and 750w,some of the high end gaming rigs are running over 1000w


----------



## REDXD (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

Thanx for all the help guys i finnaly got it workn just went out n bought a 620w corshair power supply and some new ddr2 1gb rams.
so its all workn fine now thanx for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Graphic Card Running but no Picture*

glad you got it running


----------

